# Gamespree.net



## akirasan2 (Jul 11, 2012)

I ordered an acekard from this site weeks ago and never received it.  I have tried to contact them several times and I have not got a reply back.  Even with air shipping there is no tracking information so I have no idea where the package is.  There were positive reviews from this site so I thought they would be trustworthy but I suppose that isn't the case anymore.

Edit:  They got back to me a couple of days ago and resolved the issue.


----------



## StevenFlato (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought a Supercard DSTWO which simply did not work.  Despite contacting Gamespree for 5 days, they did not return ONE email.  You should not order from these scam artists.  They only sell two products, and seem to be a tiny operation that won't contact someone back about a return.

I will edit this if the issue is ever resolved.


----------



## StevenFlato (Aug 1, 2012)

StevenFlato said:


> I bought a Supercard DSTWO which simply did not work.  Despite contacting Gamespree for 5 days, they did not return ONE email.  You should not order from these scam artists.  They only sell two products, and seem to be a tiny operation that won't contact someone back about a return.
> 
> I will edit this if the issue is ever resolved.



Gamespree contacted me back.  Their email servers were down.  I have sent back the card for a refund.


----------

